# Follow me boys !!



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

bumping up!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

WOW Jack got some air over that net. Way to go buddy. That Chloe needs to slow down in her growing up. Sadie looks pretty as usual. Looks like they all had a great time on their walk today.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> WOW Jack got some air over that net. Way to go buddy. That Chloe needs to slow down in her growing up. Sadie looks pretty as usual. Looks like they all had a great time on their walk today.


 
Thanks Carol, Jack is my flying dog, the other's cheat the go under..LOL
Chloe is growing up way to fast for me, she even lost a tooth today:no:


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

What a happy bunch !
Sooooo .... who's the boss ?
At this end ... 
Miss T's been bossing Mr T around eversince puppyhood ...
And he seems to love it :bowl:


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Chloe and Sadie for now, I truly think Chloe is gonna take over..LOL


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great action shots there. They look like they own that tennis court.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Wow! it's so heartwarming how happy your dogs always seem. They have a great life, and a great mom  Little Chloe is growing TOO FAST!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Great action shot of Jack, some jumper! They look like they all had fun.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Great pictures! Your dogs are so cute!! All of them!!!


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Looks like a good time!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Your dogs are so cute. I love the picture of Chewie with the red collar (I think it's Chewie!). Such happy eyes!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

following the leader.Chloe such a caracter.Ha-ha.She is funny.Great action shots.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Chloe is getting big fast! Does she boss Sadie around?


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Great pictures...they all so happy!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> Chloe is getting big fast! Does she boss Sadie around?


Right now Sadie is still boss, for now..LOL
Chloe is working very hard to take over..LOL


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Looks like "Game On" with your crew at the court. WOW, Jack certainly is displaying some impressive "Ups!" The boy really has some "hops!"
Chloe is growing Soo fast! Chewie and Chloe are beautiful, too.

~Jackie


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Looks like you had a pretty decent winter day there to take the pups out to play! Little Chloe is gonna be big dog before ya know it

And Jack does look to be quite the athletic one:--big_grin:


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Those are cute! You have such happy dogs!


----------



## americangolden (Aug 11, 2008)

Wow really like the picture jumping over the tennis net awesome  looks like they all had a blast!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I love how Jack is jumping over the net. He got some serious air!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Soooooooooooooooo precious Claudia!!!!! That Chloe is just a little doll! Looks liek Sadie is still doing some growing herself! Of course my boy Jack, hims always handosme! Love you too Chewy!!!!


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Boy Chloe is getting big! What great shots you got! Love the pics!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks all, we had a great day yesterday it was 55 degrees, it was so nice today it's snowing and cold again.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh it looks like they had great fun!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Yup--grrrreat pics all around!

Wish we had an enclosed tennis court to play in!

SJ


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

oh, what fun! Love the action shot jumping over the net. I showed these to Pudden and now she wants a tennis court for her b-day. Tsk, Tsk!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Pudden said:


> oh, what fun! Love the action shot jumping over the net. I showed these to Pudden and now she wants a tennis court for her b-day. Tsk, Tsk!


LOL, we could built her one:wave: or she could come visit.


----------

